# NBA.com:Hornets look to Okafor to help team return to glory



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> The way Jeff Bower explains it, all the Hornets did was take a shortcut. The one-time salary dump of Tyson Chandler that turned into a salary grab in Emeka Okafor isn't as confusing as it appears. The end game was always the same.
> 
> "When you look at it you start to understand it a little bit more," the New Orleans general manager said. "The trade during the season was made to bring in two additional players [Joe Smith and Chris Wilcox] into the frontline and we felt that they would help us improve our depth and our team at that moment. They also would have had provided us with flexibility this summer for free agency, knowing we would have had a need at that position."
> 
> ...


Link


----------

